# Dealing with People...



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Been working for this GC for month or two.. Every job there has been a little more work for me to do.Never said a thing to him and he never said a thing to me about it. 
And its been I will pay you on monday.. He forgets the check or we cant meet up for what ever reason. So I get the check a week later. But I am will to meet him anywhere.. But he is too busy. BUT when they want you on their job or want something from you. You have to be at thier beck and call. 
Just did a Basement for a this GC. And there was changes. More beads, angles in soffits, two waves in the main soffit and 10 patches in the old rock. He never said anything about it and when I started too he had to run out for doctors visit. 
On monday I finished sanding the basement and He told me he would pay me monday night. Well he hands me a check. Basement was cash.. The check was for the last job I did for him.(played games with the check.. Told me he would pay me a week earlier) I asked him about the cash for the basement and he tells me at the end of the week. Well Monday night I sent him a invoice for the extras. And took off the price of the 10 brds (hang and finish) That were left. Then I get a text to get the 10 brds off the job. So then I asked him when will I get paid. He tells me monday. So I text him back What happen to the end of the week? I will get the rock off the job the day I get paid. 

Sorry you treat me good and I will treat you good back. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The boot!:thumbdown:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I recommend having a contract. I had a guy earlier in the year breach our contract by not paying me, I am taking him to court. 

That is the way it always is, they think they are above us.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Work for him if you must, times are tough, but I agree with worky, this guy thinks he's above you, he's treating you as a employee , rather than a contractor. My guess is your doing things by hand shake deals. Stick a contract in his face. 

So the question is, do you have a contract with him or not. No harm in the hand shake deal, thats the way things use to be done, but these days, not so good ..???????

Sticking a contract in his face will show his true colours (if you have not).


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah give him a contract. It has to be specific just a piece of paper with both signatures doesn't mean anything. Make sure your contract has specific time lines and outline the work being done. All extras will require a change order. You could even put in a late payment penalty.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

We have contracts. I dont mind doing a little extra.. Hr or two of time. Little repair. But when its like over 4 hrs now its a extra.. 
He called me yesterday and said he got the rock off the job. And that he got some else to do his work.. I just said thats fine.. Then he said stop by monday night and I will pay you. 

I think its funny. When I started to work for him, He was telling me the problem he had with the other drywall guys. And Iam thinking there is two sides two every story.. :thumbup:

The best story, Is he did this repair in condo a yr ago. It was water damage. The drywall guy charged him $ 650 for the repair cash. For what, I have no idea. Well he calls me for the next repair. Because he needs a guy with paperwork(WC & liab). The job , demo 4 brds off ceiling, replace with new. Tape and finish. Paint ready. He bought rock.And he tells me to bring a helper for the demo. 
Now Iam thinking for $650 on the books. Well I told him it would be more do to paperwork. And he pd the extra. Come on ... Iam not a his bitch.. I can see if we had a a good thing going. But we dont.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

work is work. As long as he is paying I would not worry.Waiting for checks is what I do:blink: The guy is obviously busy and probably has a million things going at once. I would ease up and not hound for your money so much as long as u are getting paid:thumbsup: ...nothing worse than being hounded for money when you are providing work and keepin guys busy


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe he is in some sort of time warp or strange religion and thinks Monday is the end of the week. It also sounds like you're not being assertive enough about extras. Recently I was getting all bent out of shape about this bathroom I thought I was going to have to do for free because it wasn't ready at the same time as the rest of the house. When the GC brought up (while handing me a check for the house) that the bathroom was almost ready, I said "this is a little awkward to ask, but is this bathroom to be included in the regular bid?" I was expecting to eat it, but he said "Oh no, just do it T&M, we messed you up on the schedule". To my relief:yes: When we assume what other people are thinking we f%$# our heads up. A little bit of communication goes a long way........for both parties.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

chris said:


> work is work. As long as he is paying I would not worry.Waiting for checks is what I do:blink: The guy is obviously busy and probably has a million things going at once. I would ease up and not hound for your money so much as long as u are getting paid:thumbsup: ...nothing worse than being hounded for money when you are providing work and keepin guys busy


I dont hound for money. My problem is that You want me to be a man of my word. You want me to start the job when its ready(no matter what I have to do) And you want me to finish on x date to keep the job moveing. And you tell me that you will pay me on this date. And you dont. Come on... 
I might be a little one sided on this but. Step up to the plate.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I know al he does not hound anyone for money his biggest problem is he gets stepped on for being too nice and don't think that guy hiring him isn't getting paid its bull**** he did the work he gets paid were all busy we all have guys to pay nobody should be treated like a bitch.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> We have contracts. I dont mind doing a little extra.. Hr or two of time. Little repair. But when its like over 4 hrs now its a extra..
> He called me yesterday and said he got the rock off the job. And that he got some else to do his work.. I just said thats fine.. Then he said stop by monday night and I will pay you.
> 
> I think its funny. When I started to work for him, He was telling me the problem he had with the other drywall guys. And Iam thinking there is two sides two every story.. :thumbup:
> ...


There are many guys out there that move from one taper to the next because once as in your situation find out that it may be more and more difficult to get your money, finding that there is more and more expected from you for free. Times are tough but that alone is no reason to put up with contractors or clients taking advantage of you. Sooner or later it is likely that he will burn you when it comes to receiving a check, so sometimes it is in our best interest to walk away while we can. I have found that contractors that you do free work for most will expect more and more, not saying that it should not be done but if I do a freebie I let it known that I would let it slide and usally it is only done for a contractor that I have worked for over a period of time certainly not a new one.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I just posted on my blog the basement I just finished for this guy. The wave in the soffit was a extra. When i bidded the job the soffit was half built and it was square. Then when i was there to rock it. There was two waves in it. It was the first one I did and it took a little time, to find out what would make the bends. The homeowner loved it. And said to me that the GC did a great job. :whistling2:

http://tackcontractingllc.blogspot.com/


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*confused*

Did this guy burn you? Sounds like it or u are antiicipating it,if so I would walk.It sounds like he is giving you lots of work:thumbsup:,dude I wait up to 3 months for pay out of some tightarses, but I get paid.You got to give a little to get a little,I do little things for free all the time,thats why most guys hire us.There has got to be a reason why u still do work for the GC:yes:$$$$ baby


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Iam sure I will get paid.. The problem is that there was ten extra boards on the job. And it went back and forth on if he was takeing them to a job he has or if they went to me. He bought them. And the homeowner want them out of the garage. The day I was done. And off the job.He told me that he didnt need them. So i should take them. Iam off the job now, its a hr away. And he tell me that he would pay me at the end of the week. Then I sent him the extra bill. Too point out that If he was billing me for the extra rock that he ows me already. After he get the bill he tell me he will meet up with me on monday. And he texts me to get rock off job. And I text him back I will remove the rock once I get paid. Thats problem :yes:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I regularly have to remind one of my contractors that he is being slow with the payments.
He will duck me for weeks at a time but....the guy gives me between 50 and 80 dormers and extensions a year... When I have waited too long I will call him and say... Hey I'm calling to let you know that when you finally feel like paying me give me a call. He usually calls in 15 minutes.. I once had a guy duck me for months, finally I faxed him an invoice 500 times, he called and said he got the picture.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

may have to try that:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> I regularly have to remind one of my contractors that he is being slow with the payments.
> He will duck me for weeks at a time but....the guy gives me between 50 and 80 dormers and extensions a year... When I have waited too long I will call him and say... Hey I'm calling to let you know that when you finally feel like paying me give me a call. He usually calls in 15 minutes.. I once had a guy duck me for months, finally I faxed him an invoice 500 times, he called and said he got the picture.


I love it:thumbup: did that guy send you bill for a whole pack of fax paper? Even still ,I'm keeping that one in mind. Had an h/o that was a bit slow,,, 1 month went by , I sent another bill. Another month went by...  Good guy ,, didn't want to go down the lien road...the work was on his new home [ nice home] ,, I found out were he lived ,and met him at home every afternoon when he got home from work for 3 days in a row. 3rd day I got my check. Said he was waiting on the 3rd draw ,,, 2nd draw pays me...I know that .. found out year later a few subs on that house NEVER got paid. All I'm saying is hound that M/FR don't let it ride. hell,,kidnap his wife if you have to. We work too hard for the little owed . We should get paid ASAP... :yes:That check screwed me up with the hangers ,and my own bills ,,, but when I finally got it . was like a bonus check!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think its funny. When I started to work for him, He was telling me the problem he had with the other drywall guys. And Iam thinking there is two sides two every story.. :thumbup: 

Funny how that works huh? There are 2 kinds of new contacts-Those who someone referred you to and those who found you because they were pissed at thier old guys. 
Guess who the other subs have the most stories about?

LOL yeah find out where he gets his morning coffee,where he buys lunch,maybe put up a bulletin on a cork board at the grocery store or supply house.....Ve haf vays uf dealink vis deez veazelz.....:whistling2:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

evolve991 said:


> *I think its funny. When I started to work for him, He was telling me the problem he had with the other drywall guys. And Iam thinking there is two sides two every story.. :thumbup: *
> 
> Funny how that works huh? There are 2 kinds of new contacts-Those who someone referred you to and those who found you because they were pissed at thier old guys.
> Guess who the other subs have the most stories about?
> ...


 
Thats What I got with GC... storys about other guys he stopped useing..  I hope he still has their #.. :whistling2:


----------



## fleblanc (Jun 24, 2011)

U speak the truth,nothing but the truth!


----------



## fleblanc (Jun 24, 2011)

How very true!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Well final got the check today he mailed it. We spoke a few days ago. And work things out. I guess. He said he would call me if he has anything. He has other guy but I am the only guy he has that has paper work. And now I know to charge him more because of it... Plus you pay me sooner you will get a better price..:whistling2:

Plus he talk to much.. Found out the other guy price on the basement was $500 more then mine. But my extra price on the job was over $300. I will just have to ask him when did the other guy look at it. I priced it when it was not even half framed. And a lot changed.


----------

